# Who Makes this ***T ?



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Don't know how to do pics .

My question ,,,,, Who is the ABSOLUTE MORON who invents these little tiny vanity cabinets ????

Obviously someone who NEVER had to work in one :furious::furious::furious:

I need his address please ,,,,,,, and some of Killer's weapons :yes:

Cal


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

that sucks man... i hate that sh*t i've worked in custom made ones with a 16" wide opening it took me three hours to put in a damn faucet and trap could barley get in fu*king thing!!!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

i WISH it the two of them had been 16" . 12' at best ! arm & head ,,, thats it


----------



## Dr Steevil (Jan 25, 2009)

Ha! One of the homebuilders I used to work for had those all over the place. I griped about those to everyone I could find. Funny thing was, after they dropped us (we're too high!), they ended up going to single door cabinets. Yeah, I about blew a head gasket.


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

I know it redicules the way they design some vanities. Moblehomes are the worst! They build the vanity and say, oh I guess it needs plumbing too! All you can do is remove the drawers so at least you can reach through with wrenches.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

The best is a rough-in for a standard lav and then they throw a piece of furniture at you with drawers on each side and 9" in the middle with a two piece opening


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I completely agree. small vanities suck, and you know what is worse, the vanities that are built 10" off the bathroom floor, fun times working in those.


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

Once I was working working on a farmhouse remodel/conversion to a Bed and Breakfast Inn, the GC pointed me to an antique dresser with a huge swiviling overhead mirror and said, make this into a vanity! It was all drawers! I'm no carpenter I'm a plumber! I got my sawzall out and did some hacking to say the least. I used a widespread faucet and raised china bowl supplied by him. It actually turned out quite well after they made the drawerfronts open like doors.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Now that I have a digital camera I will post some pix of some strange cabinets myself. Some are so tiny I cant even get my head inside


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey Cal, just go to your local HD plumbing section, and when the first guy with an orange apron comes along, see if you can jam him inside of the smallest vanity you can find. I guarantee you'll feel better after that.:thumbup:


----------



## sweetness09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hah. Yeah A lot of those come from the 'designer SOHO home gallery'.. Imported from china with shank holes drilled too small!!  Oh I forgot to mention the matching popup that leaks..


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

airgap said:


> Hey Cal, just go to your local HD plumbing section, and when the first guy with an orange apron comes along, see if you can jam him inside of the smallest vanity you can find. I guarantee you'll feel better after that.:thumbup:


 You Sir ,,, Are a GENIUS !! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## KratzerPlumbing (Feb 23, 2009)

That is why I take my son and daughter on jobs with me. $5.00 per hour + In/Out for lunch and they learn to do something but sit and play games and whine. We all end up happy


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

we have a sink at the olive garden we are doing that no one can fit in. it about a 10" opening and the facet is about 2 feet in and 2 feet up.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

muck said:


> we have a sink at the olive garden we are doing that no one can fit in. it about a 10" opening and the facet is about 2 feet in and 2 feet up.



Houdini can do it....


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

To top it off you have to watch the door catches that you have to lay on, oh and don't have a leak, doing it once is enough, doing it over is worse.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Muck,
I think I know what sink you are talking about. Is it the one with the garbage can opening in front? I did one of those at Red Lobster, the cabinet is 14" wide, the opening is about 12" wide. I had to lay on that rail and pull a deck mount bar faucet and install a new one. I was sore for about 2 weeks after.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

This is why I dislike res. service plumbing. I am 6'5" and 240lbs. I cant fit in small holes. But like the guy I learned from told me if the space is not big enough to work in make it bigger....:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

airgap said:


> Hey Cal, just go to your local HD plumbing section, and when the first guy with an orange apron comes along, see if you can jam him inside of the smallest vanity you can find. I guarantee you'll feel better after that.:thumbup:


Sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

A customer of mine bought 3 of those "too small" cabinets from Costco and wanted me to install them.

I told him that in order to do it quickly and correctly, I had to "open it up" a bit.

Once you remove the thin piece of pressboard they use a a backing, there's LOTS of room to install the faucet and PO plug. Then, all you have to do is slide it in place, hook up the trap and supplies, and you're outta there!


----------



## Joseph clegg (Nov 12, 2011)

Cal said:


> Don't know how to do pics .
> 
> My question ,,,,, Who is the ABSOLUTE MORON who invents these little tiny vanity cabinets ????
> 
> ...


Lol fun times. I've done a few always set the faucet and pop up first with the top off then just set the sink and connect the supplies and trap don't need to crawl in just do it by feel seriously close your eyes reach in and assemble your hands know what to do


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Joseph clegg said:


> Lol fun times. I've done a few always set the faucet and pop up first with the top off then just set the sink and connect the supplies and trap don't need to crawl in just do it by feel seriously close your eyes reach in and assemble your hands know what to do


Hell to the yes like a working on a Car my dad taught me that. Let you fingers see for you !!!! And most cabinets have those cool hinges that allow you to remove the door by a press on the hinge. Wich allows 
You to sit in front of it sideways and have leg room!!!


----------



## Mr Jay (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm 6'2" and 245 lbs. and I have one hell of a time hooking these *******s up!


----------



## jcesar (Oct 4, 2011)

They do at least look nice. Wonder though if they even realize how little they can fit under there.


----------



## frisco kid (Dec 18, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> I completely agree. small vanities suck, and you know what is worse, the vanities that are built 10" off the bathroom floor, fun times working in those.


Man, I f'n hate those!  too fancy for their own good.


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm 6'5", 300lbs. If the sink is too small for me to get into, and I NEED to get into it, then I will pull the entire cabinet, or at the very least just pull the top. Hooking up a couple supply lines, and a trap are easy w/out crawling in. (I have pretty long arms, so usually I just reach in and do whatever needs done)


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Dun' Right said:


> I'm 6'5", 300lbs. If the sink is too small for me to get into, and I NEED to get into it, then I will pull the entire cabinet, or at the very least just pull the top. Hooking up a couple supply lines, and a trap are easy w/out crawling in. (I have pretty long arms, so usually I just reach in and do whatever needs done)


I'm only 5'8" 180lbs and I hate getting in little cabinets :yes:


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

tungsten plumb said:


> I'm only 5'8" 180lbs and I hate getting in little cabinets :yes:


On one hand, I barely ever have to break out a ladder. I can nail my top plates, strap pipe, drill holes, and whatever else needs done without a ladder. 

On the other hand, any type of 2 door cabinet with a piece of wood in the middle really sucks. I usually don't do too much crawl space work either.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Dun' Right said:


> On the other hand, any type of 2 door cabinet with a piece of wood in the middle really sucks. I usually don't do too much crawl space work either.


easily fixed with one good swing of your BFH

Sent from my iPhon


----------

